
Kenyan locust swarm estimated to be 930 square miles - SQL2219
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/01/200125090150459.html
======
lowdose
> Swarm the size of Moscow - meaning it could contain up to 200 billion
> locusts. Could become 500 X bigger by June.

That's a biblical sized swarm.

